# Clinton River



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Anyone know how high the river came up since we have all this melting going on now,Also any pics of what it looks like?


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ann Arbor gage has doubled from 600's to 1320 just today.Im sure its close to the same.Huge ice flows and anything else it can grab.Getting a good clean out .Lower Huron has jumped 2 feet today alone.Mich


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/current/?type=flow
Moravian Gage:
2550 CFS 2.2 fps for the Clinton that is ripping.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

I've never fished the clinton, but I would bet a hundy that its not worth fishin.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well after the river calms down from all this flooding there might be some steelhead potential.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Clinch said:


> I've never fished the clinton, but I would bet a hundy that its not worth fishin.


Lets meet after the first good thaw in March and I'll take that bet.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

So is anyone going to try it after the water recedes?


----------



## i want to catch fish (Apr 17, 2008)

yep be out there proly fri with the fly rod


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Just go it from Yates area. Water was very stained and still pretty high. No luck.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Just an honest question, Last year and past there was always a descent thread or 2 about clinton steelies and yates. What gives this year? You guys aren't getting a good run?

Why haven't one of you guys hit us up here on the huron and come out sometime?

You guys missed a duzzy on the Huron this year when there were 40 fish caught in a day.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I think its a long drive for alot of us guys I know it is for me.No the Clinton didnt get much of a run this fall or the people that were catching them were very very tighted lipped.I had the oddest thing happen this year to me,I never even caught a steelhead and I fished way to hard trying.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

MDNRFD said:


> Just an honest question, Last year and past there was always a descent thread or 2 about clinton steelies and yates. What gives this year? You guys aren't getting a good run?
> 
> Why haven't one of you guys hit us up here on the huron and come out sometime?
> 
> You guys missed a duzzy on the Huron this year when there were 40 fish caught in a day.


Some guys are just more tight lipped than others.... maybe its quiet because they are getting a good run. Just a thought.


----------



## i want to catch fish (Apr 17, 2008)

clinton did ok this year we got a group of guys that fish it pretty hard and i mean nothing like the huron this year but i konw of people gettting 7 to 8 fish it was rare but i think the weather screwed things up big time this year


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

i been dreaming of steel all night long......


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

stinger63 said:


> I think its a long drive for alot of us guys I know it is for me.No the Clinton didnt get much of a run this fall or the people that were catching them were very very tighted lipped.I had the oddest thing happen this year to me,I never even caught a steelhead and I fished way to hard trying.



Maybe people are realizing the affect of posting on this river during fall and winter? I am sure the quietness on this river won't last til spring. It was nice the day after x-mas not having anyone around and getting some solitude which is rare now on that river during the off season. I hope its like that this week. However I am sure with this post someone will get on here, catch a fish, have to post, and the parking lot will be full tomorrow.


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

I have fished the Clinton since the 70's. This has been a low water fall with a big rain early that brought a few fish then no really big rain in early November when the photo period and water temperature ar at the best levels for migration. While the water is up, it is also cold. The rise will move the fish around in the system but only a few new fish will run due to the cold temps. There has been some talk about low disolved oxygen in the lower water stopping the run. This low level of oxygen is caused by drain run off during heavy rains. I think this is definitly part of the issue. While I did not fish much the run this year was poor IMHO. The fellas that I know that do well can fish during the weekdays when folks like me are working and pound before the fishers with 9-5 commitments get to the river. 

And of course the huron gets a better run, it gets double the plant! The locals lobbied hard and got the plant with the fish ladder. A few locals did the same on the Clinton over 10 years ago which led to a survey and the results led to an increased plant. While the plant has increased on the Clinton many of the smolts are taken during the days following the plant. The DNR also believes tha many of the smolts get eaten in the Lake. I know this also happens on Erie as all my May walleyes come on one color, rainbow trout! I personally would like to see the DNR put a small plant in the North Branch to spread out the pressure. Most of the north branch freezes solid so fall fingerlings will not work. We need around 5-9000 smolts in the north branch to get a small run. If you agree tell the DNR!


----------



## LSC Punk (Feb 10, 2008)

I will definitely give it a try once it comes down a bit. I too have been putting in my hours on this river with flies this fall/winter to suffice for trips up to Baldwin. Haven't seen a lot of chrome as of late but with the receeding levels plus warm temps we had I'm sure some fish moved up. 

The Clinton definitely produces fish, some days better than normal (6-7 hook-ups). This is a very fragile stream and what steelhead do enter are usually stocked. Please release the majority of steelies you land if you are fortunate to do so from this river. Even with the big effort the DNR is putting up stocking, it hardly receives the return rate it should. And like stel and psyco said, the low oxygen levels and heavy pressure are not helping the survival rate.

Anyways, with that said take your time with this river and you'd be suprised by what you can find.


----------



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

LSC Punk said:


> I will definitely give it a try once it comes down a bit. I too have been putting in my hours on this river with flies this fall/winter to suffice for trips up to Baldwin. Haven't seen a lot of chrome as of late but with the receeding levels plus warm temps we had I'm sure some fish moved up.
> 
> The Clinton definitely produces fish, some days better than normal (6-7 hook-ups). This is a very fragile stream and what steelhead do enter are usually stocked. Please release the majority of steelies you land if you are fortunate to do so from this river. Even with the big effort the DNR is putting up stocking, it hardly receives the return rate it should. And like stel and psyco said, the low oxygen levels and heavy pressure are not helping the survival rate.
> 
> Anyways, with that said take your time with this river and you'd be suprised by what you can find.


i agree. and not to mention, its a beautiful river


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

MDNRFD said:


> Just an honest question, Last year and past there was always a descent thread or 2 about clinton steelies and yates. What gives this year? You guys aren't getting a good run?
> 
> Why haven't one of you guys hit us up here on the huron and come out sometime?
> 
> You guys missed a duzzy on the Huron this year when there were 40 fish caught in a day.


It is early for Yates....spring run is best


----------

